# I need some input please



## MBennettp (Dec 23, 2005)

I am trying to register Little Man ( a rescue) with the Pinto Association. He is in the pony class, he is too tall for a mini, and he has to be registered by what type he is.

The types are:

Stock-Quarter horse type

Hunter-Thoroughbred type

Pleasure-Arabian type

Saddle-Saddlebred type (gaited)

I know he isn't the Saddle type

Could I please have your opinions?

Thanks,

Here he is:


----------



## RNR (Dec 23, 2005)

THis is just my Guess! I don't know much about Ponies but if he were a mini I would say Arabian type That is just my guess Hopefully someone else can help!

RNR


----------



## willowoodstables (Dec 23, 2005)

Hmmm..

I would beg to differ that he is not SaddleSeat type...He has a wonderful long hooky neck, and reminds me of a mini Morgan horse (Saddleseat type)

JMHO

Nice boy though!!

Kim


----------



## Lewella (Dec 23, 2005)

Pleasure type. You'd have to sweat his neck to be competative with him in the PtHA ring though.

Kim - the PtHA Saddle division is dominated by Hackney's with belly spots just big enough for color registration and Modern Shetlands like Hail Bop Bop.


----------



## kaykay (Dec 24, 2005)

to me hes a stock/quarter type but i have never shown ptha so lewella probably knows better then i do lol


----------



## jleonard (Dec 25, 2005)

Thats tough. He has that long, beautiful, araby neck, but he has a heavy build, although still araby looking in a way. I duno.


----------



## txminipinto (Dec 28, 2005)

I would say Stock. I show pinto and have a hunter type mare. Currently (holding my breath and knocking loudly on wood), she's undefeated on the Texas circuit. I would be surprised if you could get his neck down enough to compete in the Pleasure(Arabian) or Hunter divisions at World. At least here in TX, there are so few ponies actually competeing on the circuit that the pony division is not divided by type. Good luck with him! I love the pinto shows. Opps, sorry for the gigantic picture.


----------



## Tammy (Jan 25, 2006)

I would also classify him as a stock. I have a pleasure gelding who is very refined with a high trot who has trouble keeping up with the hackneys that still register here. Your best bet is definitely stock.


----------



## Wally (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't care what he is, send him to me, I'll have him, he's gorgeous.



:



:


----------



## Marty (Jan 26, 2006)

Take him apart and look at his body. He's stock. There's nothing thoroughbreddy or araby about him. His neck is cresty and being stretched way out in the first picture, giving the illusion that he's something else. Even drafty. And then, look at the picture of him just standing kinda square. I put him back together as a whole horse and he still comes up stock to me. He's a very classy little feller to look at anyhow. Looks like a cool riding pony to me. He needs rode. I picture him tacked up California style in rommel reins and some kid giving them heck in walk trot. :aktion033:


----------



## lyn_j (Jan 26, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]I showed a little mare in the stock pony division that was built just like him.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## JeanH (Jan 26, 2006)

If some weight were taken off, I would say Pleasure Type. He looks like a mini Morgan.

Jean


----------

